# Sobre vender oro de segundamano (Joyas)



## yodavidm (2 Dic 2009)

Buenos dias, mi pregunta es acerca de vender una joya que tengo de oro blanco y oro "normal" en una tienda de estas de los "hombres anuncio". 

Supongamos que el anillo me costo en joyeria 160€ en febrero; ¿Por cuanto no lo deberia vender? Es decir , que me podria esperar mas o menos : 50€,60€ ¿100€? Voy a ir a una tienda de estas esta tarde y queria ver mas o menos en cuanto se podria mover la cosa para que no me "engañasen".


Saludos y gracias por adelantado


----------



## BILU (2 Dic 2009)

yodavidm dijo:


> Buenos dias, mi pregunta es acerca de vender una joya que tengo de oro blanco y oro "normal" en una tienda de estas de los "hombres anuncio".
> 
> Supongamos que el anillo me costo en joyeria 160€ en febrero; ¿Por cuanto no lo deberia vender? Es decir , que me podria esperar mas o menos : 50€,60€ ¿100€? Voy a ir a una tienda de estas esta tarde y queria ver mas o menos en cuanto se podria mover la cosa para que no me "engañasen".
> 
> ...



Te lo van a pagar fatal, eso no lo dudes. No pienses que como el oro está en máximos te vas a sacar más de lo que te costó. Dependiendo de lo agobiado que estés y del valor sentimental que tenga para tí, yo no lo vendería, pero eso ya es cosa tuya.
Un saludo


----------



## Popette (2 Dic 2009)

Las empresas que se anuncian por la tele, las que te mandan el sobre y te "pesan" el oro y te hacen una oferta, son las que peor pagan y los precios varían muchísimo de una a otra así que pregunta en más de una.

Otro consejo es que si el anillo tiene algún valor estético, es mejor que lo vendas a una joyería, porque las empresas de la tele compran al peso para fundirlo, y si es especialmente atractivo un joyero va a venderlo por más que "su peso en oro" y puede que te pague más.


----------



## yodavidm (2 Dic 2009)

Ya se que me van a pagar menos (no lo veia como una inversion), es uno de los anillos que compre para mi ex y para mi, lo llevo guardando desde mayo y bueno ahora vienen las fiestas y podria aprovechar el dinero para darme algun capricho (valor sentimental ninguno, no se porto muy bien ejjejee).


Y si no lo vendo....¿que hago con el?, es decir, no tengo intencion de comprar joyas en muchooooo tiempo (ahorrar , ahorrar , nada de caprichos) asi que la alternativa de fundirlo para hacerme otra joya tampoco la veo.

Cuando dices que me lo van a pagar fatal, te refieres a que ¿me van a dar 20€ por algo que me costo 160 ?

Gracias y saludos


----------



## yodavidm (2 Dic 2009)

Popette dijo:


> Otro consejo es que si el anillo tiene algún valor estético, es mejor que lo vendas a una joyería, porque las empresas de la tele compran al peso para fundirlo, y si es especialmente atractivo un joyero va a venderlo por más que "su peso en oro" y puede que te pague más.




No sabia que en las joyerias compraban joyas..... jejejej se lo podria intentar vender al que me lo vendio a mi.....


----------



## J.Smith (2 Dic 2009)

Anda hombre guardalo y se lo encaquetas a la siguiente. Je , je .


----------



## yodavidm (2 Dic 2009)

J.Smith dijo:


> Anda hombre guardalo y se lo encaquetas a la siguiente. Je , je .



Habia sido el primer pensamiento que tuve, lo que pasa es que algunos todavia somo romanticones para segun que cosas ( o gilipollas diran algunos ) y no seria capaz de darle el regalo de otra....

Habia pensado en darselo a mi madre xd , pero me da un poco por culo ver el anillo y recordar ciertas cosas.


----------



## NSK (2 Dic 2009)

yodavidm dijo:


> Buenos dias, mi pregunta es acerca de vender una joya que tengo de oro blanco y oro "normal" en una tienda de estas de los "hombres anuncio".
> 
> Supongamos que el anillo me costo en joyeria 160€ en febrero; ¿Por cuanto no lo deberia vender? Es decir , que me podria esperar mas o menos : 50€,60€ ¿100€? Voy a ir a una tienda de estas esta tarde y queria ver mas o menos en cuanto se podria mover la cosa para que no me "engañasen".
> 
> ...



Hola, si vives en Madrid yo no lo venderia a dia de hoy (02/12/09) por menos de 14,50€ el gramo.La refineria se lo compra a los "compro oro" hoy sobre los 17€ gramo.Saludos!


----------



## yodavidm (2 Dic 2009)

Ok , muchas gracias, ahora solo necesito saber cuanto pesa mi anillo....me imagino que me lo diran en la casa de empeños. De todas formas, es igual el precio de oro blanco al del oro normal?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (2 Dic 2009)

NSK dijo:


> Hola, si vives en Madrid yo no lo venderia a dia de hoy (02/12/09) por menos de 14,50€ el gramo.La refineria se lo compra a los "compro oro" hoy sobre los 17€ gramo.Saludos!



Las refinerias pagan a 22 el gramo por lo menos. 

A yodavidm: Si no tienes necesidad no lo vendas. Lo pagan fatal y valdrá más dentro de poco. Los de las tiendas "compro oro" son unos estafadores. Los he visto comprando el gramo a 10 euros cuando estaba por 24, tienen las básculas trucadas, la plata la pagan a un tercio de su valor,etc,etc,etc...


----------



## yodavidm (2 Dic 2009)

Hummm vere cuanto me dan, aunque sea solo por curiosidad y para ponerlo aqui. Es un anillo que no me vale para nada, me da por culo verlo por casa (y pensar lo canelo que fui).Ahora no ando nada mal por casa,pero en estas fechas de gastos nunca vienen mal 50 o 60€ mas; que es lo que me gustaria que me diesen minimo.

a ver que me ofrecen, ya os contare mañana.

Saludos y gracias!!


----------



## NSK (2 Dic 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Las refinerias pagan a 22 el gramo por lo menos.



El de 18 kilates o chatarra como la llaman,Sempsa lo paga hoy precio confirmado por mi por telefono a las 13:30 a 17,50 euros gramo.

Si quereis una referencia aproximada de a cuanto paga Sempsa el gramo tanto de 18kilates como de 22k,14k o 9k lo podeis ver en la pagina de el Grupo Cookson (los dueños de Sempsa) aqui; Metal Prices - Cookson Gold

En el cuadro donde pone "Trade Hallmarked Scrap Prices".Recordad que el precio que pone es por onza.



Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Lo pagan fatal y valdrá más dentro de poco. Los de las tiendas "compro oro" son unos estafadores. Los he visto comprando el gramo a 10 euros cuando estaba por 24, tienen las básculas trucadas, la plata la pagan a un tercio de su valor,etc,etc,etc...



A ver Monster no se puede generalizar asi, como en todos sitios hay caraduras y estafadores y con la crisis han aparecido muchos listos pero no todos son igual. Por 24 euros nunca se ha pagado el oro de 18kilates,las basculas trucadas si son electronicas se podra hacer pero ya te digo yo que la mayoria no tienen conocimientos para eso y en todo caso puedes exigirles que te saquen un juego de pesas para comprobar si la bascula funciona bien y si no lo hacen pedir la hoja de reclamaciones,la plata en chatarra se paga mal primero porque la refineria la paga mal y segundo porque te piden un minimo de 3kilos para comprartela con lo cual el compra venta tiene que esperar bastante hasta que consigue esa cantidad con las posibles variaciones de precio.

Dicho esto mi consejo es que si teneis necesidad de vender algo mirad en varias, sobre todo en aquellas que lleven tiempo en el negocio y comparad el precio que os dan.Saludos!


----------



## El Secretario (2 Dic 2009)

Si quieres hazle una foto y ponlo a ver qué pasa.


----------



## yodavidm (3 Dic 2009)

Bueno, ayer fui y el anillo pesa 3.7 gramos y me daban 50€. Lo vendi y ya esta, en mi ciudad solo hay una tienda de estas, y entre lo que pierdo en tiempo y dinero en ir a Madrid no creo que me compensase.

Me lo he quitado de enmedio que era lo que me interesaba y ahora me tomare algo con ese dinero xd.

Muchas gracias a todos por el interes.!!


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 Dic 2009)

NSK dijo:


> El de 18 kilates o chatarra como la llaman,Sempsa lo paga hoy precio confirmado por mi por telefono a las 13:30 a 17,50 euros gramo.
> 
> Si quereis una referencia aproximada de a cuanto paga Sempsa el gramo tanto de 18kilates como de 22k,14k o 9k lo podeis ver en la pagina de el Grupo Cookson (los dueños de Sempsa) aqui; Metal Prices - Cookson Gold
> 
> ...




Estoy dando precio de oro fino (24 kilates) todo el tiempo.

17,5 * 24/18= 23,33 euros (más de 22, lo que decía).

Por supuesto que como en todo negocio hay gente honesta y deshonesta. El problema es que no hace falta ningún conocimiento para trucar un báscula, los precios que se pagan son irrisorios, y cualquiera que quiera vender oro-chatarra se lo pagarán mejro en el foro cualquier forero. Yo mismo estoy dispuesto a comprar oro a mejor precio que cualquier tienda de "compro oro".

Ejemplo de timo que ya relaté en el foro. Me presento en una de esas tiendas con una moneda de Franco de 100 pesetas. Como sabeis pesa 19 gramos, ley 800. La báscula marca 8 gramos (!) y pagaban a 10 céntimos el gramo (cuando el spot estaba por 40 céntimos). Es decir que pagan menos de un euro por una moneda que en el mercado vale 5-6 euros y cualquier numismático pirata paga por ello al menos 3 euros. ¿Son unos timadores o no?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 Dic 2009)

yodavidm dijo:


> Bueno, ayer fui y el anillo pesa 3.7 gramos y me daban 50€. Lo vendi y ya esta, en mi ciudad solo hay una tienda de estas, y entre lo que pierdo en tiempo y dinero en ir a Madrid no creo que me compensase.
> 
> Me lo he quitado de enmedio que era lo que me interesaba y ahora me tomare algo con ese dinero xd.
> 
> Muchas gracias a todos por el interes.!!



Suponiendo que era de 18 K te lo han pagado a 18 euros el gramo de fino. Yo sin pensarlo lo compro a 20. Te hubieses sacado por lo menos 10 eurapios más, pero por sólo eso no te compensa venir a madrid.


----------



## tula (3 Dic 2009)

Tengo algunas joyas heredadas espantosas que no voy a usar jamás, cadenas y medallones de vírgenes y santos. No tengo intención de venderlas de momento pero me pregunto si podría fundirlas y convertirlas en lingotitos.

Entiendo que sería cosa de hablar con un joyero de confianza pero no conozco ninguno. ¿Hay otro método? ¿Qué es esto de las refinerías?

Alguna orientación me vendría bien, estoy bastante pez.

Un saludo.


----------



## Germain (3 Dic 2009)

tula dijo:


> Tengo algunas joyas heredadas espantosas que no voy a usar jamás, cadenas y medallones de vírgenes y santos. No tengo intención de venderlas de momento pero me pregunto si podría fundirlas y convertirlas en lingotitos.
> 
> Entiendo que sería cosa de hablar con un joyero de confianza pero no conozco ninguno. ¿Hay otro método? ¿Qué es esto de las refinerías?
> 
> ...



¿Me juega la memoria una mala pasada o leí hace tiempo que Sempsa te puede fundir las joyas en lingotillos? Si es así, ¿te dan un certificado con la pureza del metal?


----------



## Samuel_five (4 Dic 2009)

yodavidm dijo:


> Ya se que me van a pagar menos (no lo veia como una inversion), es uno de los anillos que compre para mi ex y para mi, lo llevo guardando desde mayo y bueno ahora vienen las fiestas y podria aprovechar el dinero para darme algun capricho (valor sentimental ninguno, no se porto muy bien ejjejee).
> 
> 
> Y si no lo vendo....¿que hago con el?, es decir, no tengo intencion de comprar joyas en muchooooo tiempo (ahorrar , ahorrar , nada de caprichos) asi que la alternativa de fundirlo para hacerme otra joya tampoco la veo.
> ...



No lo vendas tío ... Es una gilipollez ... No te van a dar nada ... Es insultante lo de las tiendas esas "compro oro" ... El oro no se vende más que pa comer ... Si quieres apostar a precios, pues con alguna plataforma informática o algún trader ... Pero no se lo vendas a los "compro oro" ...


----------



## 7º_Día (4 Dic 2009)

Vete de putas, y paga con el anillo el servicio, total si ya valor sentimental no tiene pues le sacas un buen provecho.

Y encima te desahogas.


----------



## viki (8 Dic 2009)

*anonimo*

yo pienso que lo que dices no lo sientes no dejes que tu orgullo puada mas que el amor


----------



## Milady (10 Dic 2009)

En algunas joyerías te cogen el oro como pago por otra cosa, pero pagarte dinero no suelen hacerlo, porque no tienen los permisos para ello.

Eso sí, a nada que sean serios pesan delante de ti, son concienzudos, etc. En un sitio de los del hombre anuncio... pues... eso.


----------



## luismarple (10 Dic 2009)

viki dijo:


> yo pienso que lo que dices no lo sientes no dejes que tu orgullo puada mas que el amor



mmm.... y has tardado 2 dias en decidirte a escribir esto?? si eres la novia y quieres que vuelva contigo vas a tener que esmerarte un poco mas!!


----------



## Nopleravet (11 Dic 2009)

tula dijo:


> Tengo algunas joyas heredadas espantosas que no voy a usar jamás, cadenas y medallones de vírgenes y santos. No tengo intención de venderlas de momento pero me pregunto si podría fundirlas y convertirlas en lingotitos.
> 
> Entiendo que sería cosa de hablar con un joyero de confianza pero no conozco ninguno. ¿Hay otro método? ¿Qué es esto de las refinerías?
> 
> ...



Judio!!!


----------



## yodavidm (11 Dic 2009)

Bueno, siento la tardanza en responder...la verdad, se me habia olvidado xd.

Bueno el anillo pesaba 3.7 gramos (no era mucha cosa) y me dieron 50€ , muy poco ya lo se, pero bueno para que crie polvo.....pues me compre una botella de vino de puta madre y me la bebi con un colega jejejee.

"yo pienso que lo que dices no lo sientes no dejes que tu orgullo puada mas que el amor"


jajajajaj , no lo veo la verdad....mas que nada porque estoy soltero desde el 1 de mayo asi que.....simplemente me sentia gilipollas de verlo en mi cuarto y , pues aprovechamos esta epoca de gasto para disfrutarlo.

De todas formas, muchas gracias a todos por las molestias!!


----------



## viki (19 Dic 2009)

yodavidm dijo:


> bueno, siento la tardanza en responder...la verdad, se me habia olvidado xd.
> 
> Bueno el anillo pesaba 3.7 gramos (no era mucha cosa) y me dieron 50€ , muy poco ya lo se, pero bueno para que crie polvo.....pues me compre una botella de vino de puta madre y me la bebi con un colega jejejee.
> 
> ...



"orgulloso"


----------



## marcoga (9 Ene 2010)

yodavidm dijo:


> Bueno, siento la tardanza en responder...la verdad, se me habia olvidado xd.
> 
> Bueno el anillo pesaba 3.7 gramos (no era mucha cosa) y me dieron 50€ , muy poco ya lo se, pero bueno para que crie polvo.....pues me compre una botella de vino de puta madre y me la bebi con un colega jejejee.
> 
> ...



Hola a tod@s!

la verdad es que tmb estaba interesado en vender oro (hombres -cartel de la capital) y me ha llamdo la atención lo que decía desde el inicio del tema este usuario.

Mira chico, no sé cuantos años tienes, pero por lo que cuentas no creo que tengas más de 20 ( que todavía eres un jovenzuelo), asi que gastate lo del anillo en putas o encasquetaselo a la siguiente)...

Por cierto no es por ser molesto ni meterme en tu vida, pro esto es un foro de consultas economicas, inversiones, etc...en vez de malgastar tu tiempo aquí en contarnos lo mala que fué tu chica y lo resentido que estas con ella,y porque querés vender el anillo gastalo en divertite con tus amigos y en buscarte otra 

por cierto, creo que viki, tiene razón, sino no entiendo porqué estas tan resentido después de tantos meses ¿?

PDA: Vive y olvidala :


----------



## marcoga (9 Ene 2010)

por cierto, ya me habeis resuelto las dudas de si vender unas joyas que tenía... me esperaré por lo menos hasta que pase la crisis 

muchas gracias a todos


----------



## chispa (24 Oct 2010)

Ahi va una recomendacion muy importante,primera pesa esa joya y asi caculando lo que dan por gramo ves lo que vale como minimo,¿por que minimo?,resulta que segun que joyas,en especial las antiguas,puede valer mucho mas,una muy buena opcion puede ser llevarla a una subasta(antes debe usted enterarse de la comision que le cobraran sobre el precio de venta logrado en subasta),hay piezas que valen muchisimo dinero,en especial de mas de 1 siglo,modernistas,etc...


----------

